

Sublime Text 2 - 2126. Hot Exit, Code Folding, and more. - antileet
http://www.sublimetext.com/blog/articles/sublime-text-2-build-2126

======
dave1010uk
The only things missing (for me) is a global replace function [1] and 2-pane
diff [2]. Hopefully they'll get implemented if they get enough votes. That
said, I now use ST2 as my main editor and think it's the best software
purchase I've made in years.

[1] [http://sublimetext.userecho.com/topic/21604-search-
replace-a...](http://sublimetext.userecho.com/topic/21604-search-replace-
across-projectsdirectories/)

[2] [http://sublimetext.userecho.com/topic/19683-side-by-side-
com...](http://sublimetext.userecho.com/topic/19683-side-by-side-comparison/)

~~~
bitbuzzer
I second this. Especially the 2-pane diff feature which would be SUPER useful.

------
chetan51
Excellent! I especially love the improvements to Vintage mode. More progress
towards replacing most of Vim's basic functionality so us Vimsters can switch
without losing anything.

Two more essential Vim ingredients to draw in the Vim crowd:

* Relative line numbers

* Ability to do stuff like "d/hello" or "ma", move cursor down, "v`a". Right now it just searches for "hello" or goes to the mark 'a' without visually selecting it

------
pacomerh
Best editor I've used. My favorite feature is the code preview map on the
side, but in general it's highly customizable and very smooth.

~~~
mhd
Personally, I really like the fact that single-clicking on an item in the
folders list doesn't permanently open a tab, but just shows you the content,
and if you click on something else the buffer is replaced with that. Very nice
to browse through a project without having umpteen open tabs or having to
close each buffer manually.

They do have to work on the platform integration a bit. Speaking of the
folders view, usually on a Mac, Option+Click expands the whole tree. I miss
that functionality a lot…

(Also, I wonder how far you can get without an actual Preferences dialog, but
as a veteran of dot files, I'm not sure how big of a detriment that actually
is.)

------
hynek
This is really getting tempting! Before I procrastinate hours away by learning
a new editor:

Does ST2 have advanced editing features like vim's cit, ysaw( or ci'?

I'd really love to switch a to modern editor with a scripting language I like.
But I use the constructs above all the time and would dearly miss them.

~~~
jskinner
Vintage Mode supports cit, and ci' directly. For normal editing, there are
equivalents like Expand Selection to Tag (Command+Shift+A / Ctrl+Shift+A)

~~~
hynek
Great!

Is it possible to remap Esc to other keys? Most vim users use jj or jk instead
of Esc and when in command mode space instead of :.

~~~
jskinner
Vintage Mode is implemented entirely via key bindings and a few plugins (which
come as commented python source). Everything is customisable, there are some
details at <http://www.sublimetext.com/docs/2/vintage.html>

~~~
hynek
I couldn't help but send you money Sir. Please keep up the great work!

------
trustfundbaby
So very happy to see forward progress being made on this, I'm not really a fan
of the way the code folding works right now, but I imagine in due time, it
will get to the point where pointing and clicking on the actual UI will get
folding/unfolding to toggle instead of having to use a menu selection.

Also, are there any plans for intellisense stuff ... for javascript/html etc
at some point?

------
hmart
With just one license I can run Sublime 1 or 2 beta in my Mac Book my Linux
laptop at home and a windows desktop. Already bought a license. I'm new to Mac
and want to try Textmate but the multiplatform feature of Sublime is a plus.
In the other side lot of awesome hackers are rubyists and they dont feel very
comfortable writing pligins on python.

------
slainer68
I really like this editor and it's began to replace textmate on my Macs. I
really miss the ability to create plugins in Ruby as it's my main programming
language and I don't want to learn Python. I'll buy a license as soon as the
final version is released.

------
kib2
Best text editor for me on Windows since Intype and eTexteditor died.

Also, the developper is really a nice guy and very productive (many updates
this week for example). Folding came when it was not expected: congrats.

------
bitbuzzer
Love the code folding. Would love it even more if I could click on the UI to
fold/unfold. Great job!

------
jbverschoor
It rocks...

